# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  о переводах книг Шрилы Прабхупады на русский язык

## Bhishma das

Гита, признАюсь, моя любимая книга!
Как-то (более десяти лет тому назад) изучая её в очередной раз, я обратил внимание на следующий абзац (БГ, 7.15; приведены английский оригинал и перевод на русский язык).

(начало цитат)
The m??has are those who are grossly foolish, like hard-working beasts of burden. They want to enjoy the fruits of their labor by themselves, and so do not want to part with them for the Supreme. The typical example of the beast of burden is the ass. This humble beast is made to work very hard by his master. The ass does not really know for whom he works so hard day and night. He remains satisfied by filling his stomach with a bundle of grass, sleeping for a while under fear of being beaten by his master, and satisfying his sex appetite *at the risk of being repeatedly kicked by the opposite party*. The ass sings poetry and philosophy sometimes, but this braying only *disturbs* others. This is the position of the foolish fruitive worker who does not know for whom he should work. He does not know that karma (action) is meant for yaj?a (sacrifice).

Мудхами называют безнадежных глупцов, которые работают до седьмого пота, как вьючные животные. Они хотят сами наслаждаться плодами своего труда и не желают отдавать их Всевышнему. Типичным примером вьючного животного является осел. Хозяин заставляет эту безропотную тварь работать до изнеможения, и осел даже не знает, ради кого он трудится день и ночь. Он довольствуется пучком травы на ужин, спит совсем немного в постоянном страхе получить побои от хозяина и удовлетворяет свою похоть, *терпеливо снося от своей подруги удары копытом*. Иногда осел распевает лирические или философские песни, но его рев только *злит* окружающих. Точно в таком же положении находится глупый карми, который не знает, кому следует посвящать свой труд. Ему неведомо, что кармой (деятельностью) следует заниматься в духе ягьи (жертвоприношения).
(конец цитат)

я обратил внимание на пару строк (выделены жирным шрифтом).

когда мы начали обсуждать данный фрагмент в кругу преданных, одна молодая (экзальтированная) матаджи с жаром пыталась объяснить мне, неразумному, что, дескать, слова "беспокоить" (disturbs - в оригинале) и "злить" - синонимы!  :smilies: 

по роду своей деятельности (переводы) мне часто приходится сравнивать тексты книг Шрилы Прабхупады с их переводом на русский язык.
и, должен признать, довольно часто я наблюдаю подобные несоответствия.

было бы интересно выслушать мнение Русской Редакции BBT, а также профессиональных переводчиков по этому поводу.

спасибо!
Харе Кришна!

----------


## vijitatma das

А в чем несоответствие? Я не совсем понял. Disturb имеет довольно широкий спектр значений: это может быть и "выводить из равновесия", и "беспокоить", и "вносить возмущение", и "раздражать". В данном случае "злить", "раздражать" и "беспокоить" вполне можно рассматривать как контекстуальные синонимы.

Что касается другого выделенного отрывка (at the risk of being repeatedly kicked by the opposite party), довольно проблематично перевести его буквально и при этом сохранить верность русскому литературному языку: "Рискуя получать неоднократные удары копытом от своей партнерши". Тут уж приходится выбирать, либо "рискуя", либо "многократные", ибо в русском языке эти понятия исключают друг друга (одно подразумевает разовость, другое - многократность). В общем и целом смысл передан верно. А калька и буквализм - признаки плохого перевода.

Высказанное выше - мое мнение. Если хотите, могу спросить и других наших переводчиков.

----------


## Bhishma das

> А в чем несоответствие? Я не совсем понял. Disturb имеет довольно широкий спектр значений: это может быть и "выводить из равновесия", и "беспокоить", и "вносить возмущение", и "раздражать". В данном случае "злить", "раздражать" и "беспокоить" вполне можно рассматривать как контекстуальные синонимы.


Для начала приведу цитату (довольно длинную, с примерами) из англо-русского словаря под ред. Апресяна:

disturb
[d?s't?:b] v
1. нарушать ход, движение, равновесие и т. п.; выводить из состояния покоя
the oars disturbed the smooth surface of the lake - вёсла рассекли гладь озера
to disturb the course of a comet - вызвать возмущение в движении кометы
to disturb smb.'s rest - нарушить чей-л. покой
to disturb smb.'s peace of mind - вывести кого-л. из душевного равновесия
to disturb the balance - нарушить равновесие
to disturb the train of thought - нарушить ход мыслей
to disturb the peace - вызвать общественные беспорядки; нарушить общественное спокойствие
2. 1) волновать, тревожить; беспокоить; выводить из душевного равновесия
he was much disturbed by what he heard - он был очень взволнован /встревожен, обеспокоен/ тем, что услышал
2) доставлять хлопоты, причинять беспокойство
don't disturb father - оставь отца в покое, не мешай отцу
don't disturb yourself - не беспокойтесь, не стоит беспокойства
sorry to disturb you - извините за беспокойство
try to disturb him as little as possible - старайся поменьше его трогать
he was not to be disturbed - он попросил, чтобы его не беспокоили
3. 1) расстраивать, нарушать; срывать
to disturb smb.'s plans - расстроить чьи-л. планы
to disturb smb.'s work - мешать чьей-л. работе
2) портить; приводить в беспорядок
to disturb the apparatus - вывести аппарат /прибор/ из строя
don't disturb my papers - не трогайте мои бумаги
4. юр. мешать беспрепятственному использованию права
5. радио создавать помехи
6. с.-х. поднимать
to disturb the area - поднять /распахать/ площадь
7. физ. возмущать (движение)

очевидно, в этом списке слово "злить" не приводится, для которого есть другой список(Смирницкий):

злить
(вн.)
anger (d.), vex (d.); (дразнить) tease (d.); (раздражать) irritate (d.)

а ведь можно было перевести, например, так:

_но его рев только беспокоит окружающих
_

и, согласитесь, это ближе к оригиналу (подлиннику, первоисточнику)!




> Что касается другого выделенного отрывка (at the risk of being repeatedly kicked by the opposite party), довольно проблематично перевести его буквально и при этом сохранить верность русскому литературному языку: "Рискуя получать неоднократные удары копытом от своей партнерши". Тут уж приходится выбирать, либо "рискуя", либо "многократные", ибо в русском языке эти понятия исключают друг друга (одно подразумевает разовость, другое - многократность). В общем и целом смысл передан верно.


действительно, очень интересный фрагмент!
в первоисточникe которого, кстати, ничего не говорится о *терпении*!  :smilies: 




> А калька и буквализм - признаки плохого перевода.


но почему тогда сплошь (и рядом) встречаются кальки, например:

_realization - реализация,
qualification - квалификация (не профессиональная),
to give a lecture - давать лекцию
_

и это не полный список!




> Высказанное выше - мое мнение. Если хотите, могу спросить и других наших переводчиков.


А давайте смиренно попросим высказаться уважаемых профессиональных переводчиков!

p.s. вот, ещё кое-что нашёл:
>Srila Prabhupada on editing
Our editing is to correct grammatical and spelling errors only, without interpolation of style or philosophy.
Ref. VedaBase => Letter to: Rupanuga, 17 February, 1970


>Шрила Прабхупада о редактировании
Наше редактирование состоит только в исправлении грамматических и орфографических ошибок без искажения стиля или философии.
Источник: VedaBase => Письмо Рупануге, 17 февраля 1970 г.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## vijitatma das

> Для начала приведу цитату (довольно длинную, с примерами) из англо-русского словаря под ред. Апресяна


Со своей стороны осмелюсь предложить Вам несколько статей по теории перевода.
http://www.bhaktivedanta.ru/index.ph...id=9&Itemid=29



> очевидно, в этом списке слово "злить" не приводится, для которого есть другой список(Смирницкий)


Посмотрите, пожалуйста, что такое "контекстуальные синонимы".
Хороший переводчик идет не от слова, а от смысла.



> в первоисточникe которого, кстати, ничего не говорится о *терпении*!


Простите, а как еще можно назвать готовность стоять и покорно сносить удары?



> но почему тогда сплошь (и рядом) встречаются кальки, например:
> _realization - реализация,
> qualification - квалификация (не профессиональная),
> to give a lecture - давать лекцию
> _


Если Вы найдете примеры этого в наших книгах (разумеется, не тех, что были изданы в 80-х годах), мы будем Вам очень признательны.



> А давайте смиренно попросим высказаться уважаемых профессиональных переводчиков!


Один уже высказался.



> Srila Prabhupada on editing
> Our editing is to correct grammatical and spelling errors only, without interpolation of style or philosophy.
> Ref. VedaBase => Letter to: Rupanuga, 17 February, 1970


Прошу прощения, но здесь идет речь о редактировании английского текста, так что цитата немного не к месту.

----------


## Bhishma das

> Со своей стороны осмелюсь предложить Вам несколько статей по теории перевода.
> http://www.bhaktivedanta.ru/index.ph...id=9&Itemid=29


упс, опять - 25!  :smilies:

----------


## Bhishma das

> Посмотрите, пожалуйста, что такое "контекстуальные синонимы".


простите мою серость, если имеется прямое соответствие, к чему (искать) "контекстуальные синонимы"?




> Хороший переводчик идет не от слова, а от смысла


интересно, а кто автор данной максимы?

утрированный пример: "Мама мыла Раму!"
как перевести "от смысла"?

----------


## Bhishma das

> Прошу прощения, но здесь идет речь о редактировании английского текста, так что цитата немного не к месту.


потому что написано по-английски?

----------


## vijitatma das

> простите мою серость, если имеется прямое соответствие, к чему (искать) "контекстуальные синонимы"?


Роль синонимов в русском языке состоит в том, что они "служат для повышения выразительности речи, позволяют избегать её однообразия". Хороший переводчик и редактор старается по возможности придать тексту такой вид, чтобы он напоминал не перевод, а текст, написанный носителем языка. Поскольку английский язык довольно беден (по сравнению с русским) синонимами, при буквальном переводе неизбежно многократное повторение одних и тех же слов, что делает стиль несколько искусственным и затрудняет его восприятие читателем.
Разумеется, есть слова, для которых подобное недопустимо. Таковы, например, термины или обозначения важных для философии понятий, коих в книгах Прабхупады много. Тут действительно важны оттенки смысла. Disturb к их числу явно не относится.
Еще один пример - идиомы. В английском языке огромное количество пословиц, которые имеют соответствия в русском. Только плохой переводчик будет переводить их буквально (разумеется, если для текста не имеют значение сами слова пословицы). Известный пример - "Fools rush in where angels fear to tread". В русском языке есть аналог: "Дуракам закон не писан". Немного грубее, зато более привычно читателю.



> интересно, а кто автор данной максимы?


Таков общий принцип перевода, более подробно сформулированный в пособии, на которое я дал ссылку:

"Иначе говоря, чтобы перевод был наиболее приближен к первоисточнику, следует как можно смелее отходить от словарных значений слов и излагать лишь суть. Такой перевод должен производить на читателя то же впечатление, что и оригинальный текст, иначе перевод не удался, даже если все слова переведены правильно и смысл передан в верных грамматических формах..."

"Переводчик переводит не слова, но смысл текста. Нельзя просто копировать значения слов из словаря. Переводчик должен хорошо понимать, зачем в данном контексте использовано именно это слово, и отказаться от бездумного использования первого попавшегося значения. Главная обязанность переводчика состоит в том, чтобы передать смысл изначального текста в ясной и грамматически правильной форме".

"Перевод не должен выглядеть как перевод! Искусство переводов состоит в том, чтобы читатель был уверен, что книгу написал тот же самый автор, только на его родном языке. Читатель не должен замечать влияний языка первоисточника на перевод (т.е. грамматических конструкций и лексических особенностей оригинального текста)".




> утрированный пример: "Мама мыла Раму!"
> как перевести "от смысла"?


Вам понятен смысл этого предложения? Теперь скажите то же самое на языке, на который собираетесь перевести это высказывание. При этом не обязательно сохранять грамматическую структуру или порядок слов в предложении (если вдруг в вашем языке они отличаются от оригинального). А если, например, в вашем языке нет заглавных букв, а слова "Рама" и "рама" (оконная) являются омографами, наверное лучше заменить "мыла" на "купала" (если Вы, конечно имеете в виду Раму, а не раму), чтобы не возникло путаницы.

----------


## vijitatma das

> потому что написано по-английски?


Потому что редактирование и перевод - несколько разные вещи.

----------


## Bhishma das

большое спасибо за разъяснения!

указанная Вами ссылка:
http://www.bhaktivedanta.ru/index.ph...id=9&Itemid=29
рабочая?

----------


## Bhishma das

складывается впечатление, что не все разделы сайта 
http://www.bhaktivedanta.ru/
функционируют исправно!

----------


## vijitatma das

> складывается впечатление, что не все разделы сайта функционируют исправно!


Увы, так и есть. Сайт был создан в 2006 году, начинка старая. Все руки не доходят им как следует заняться.

----------


## vijitatma das

> большое спасибо за разъяснения!
> 
> указанная Вами ссылка:
> http://www.bhaktivedanta.ru/index.ph...id=9&Itemid=29
> рабочая?


Да, у меня все открывается. Там несколько ссылок на разделы "Пособия".

----------


## Bhishma das

а я получаю вот такое сообщение:

No data received

Unable to load the web page because the server sent no data.
Error code: ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE

----------


## vijitatma das

А Вы ссылку копируете или нажимаете на нее? Если копируете, то неудивительно, поскольку данный форум дает ссылки в усеченном виде. Нужно просто на нее нажать.

----------


## Bhishma das

> А Вы ссылку копируете или нажимаете на нее? Если копируете, то неудивительно, поскольку данный форум дает ссылки в усеченном виде. Нужно просто на нее нажать.


удивительно то, что в обоих случаях в адресной строке браузера ссылкa выглядят совершенно одинаково, а именно:

www.bhaktivedanta.ru/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=9&Itemid=29

----------


## vijitatma das

В любом случае, у меня все открывается, в том числе на разных компьютерах.

----------


## Bhishma das

> В любом случае, у меня все открывается, в том числе на разных компьютерах.


мне очень странно это!

у меня открываются только три раздела:

http://www.bhaktivedanta.ru/ - Главная
http://www.bhaktivedanta.ru/index.ph...zoom&Itemid=33 - Галерея
http://www.bhaktivedanta.ru/index.ph...tory&Itemid=34 - Книгохранилище

и кто админ уважаемого сайта?

----------


## vijitatma das

> мне очень странно это!
> у меня открываются только три раздела:
> и кто админ уважаемого сайта?


Действительно, странно. У меня работают все разделы.
Админа нет. Сайт - сирота  :smilies:  Будем надеяться, что скоро появится.

----------


## vijitatma das

На Ваш вопрос отвечает еще один переводчик и редактор издательства Акинчана-Витта Прабху. Как видите, у него другое мнение на этот счет, и он вполне согласен с Вами:


"Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. Я согласен с автором этого письма, что в русских переводах книг Шрилы Прабхупады довольно часто встречаются места, которые вполне можно было перевести точнее. Да, "беспокоить" и "злить" - это не совсем одно и то же. По-моему, лучше перевести "disturbs others" сочетанием "доставляет другим беспокойство". Что касается предыдущего предложения, вряд ли "подруга" это самый подходящий по смыслу и тону перевод сочетания "the opposite party". Поскольку преданный, указавший на эти неточности, сам занимается переводами, он наверняка знает о двух часто встречающихся видах неудачных переводов. К первому относится буквальный перевод, когда текст переводится почти слово в слово и копируются английские конструкции, без учета особенностей и даже правил русского языка. Такие переводы трудно читать и понимать, и обычно их надо переделывать, т.е. они бесполезны. Это одна крайность. К другому виду относится так называемый вольный перевод. Он может быть выполнен неплохим языком и даже легко читаться, однако при сравнении с оригиналом обнаруживается много мелких и не очень мелких расхождений. Если переводчик не сознаёт, что перевод и по смыслу, и по стилю должен как можно точнее соответствовать оригиналу, то большинство фраз у него получаются не вполне точными. Полностью исправить такой перевод чрезвычайно сложно, как бы редактор ни старался. Поэтому я давно пришел к выводу, что для наших практических целей лучше всего "студенческие" или даже "школьные" переводы, когда переводчик, не "украшая" книгу идеями или оборотами, которых нет в оригинале, просто нормальным, грамотным языком говорит по-русски то, что сказано в иностранном тексте. 
Спасибо неравнодушному читателю!"

----------


## Bhishma das

благодарю Акинчана-Витта Прабху-джи за участие в данной дискуссии!

сегодня я, кажется, понял, почему происходят такие "интересные" вещички!  :smilies: 

всех переводчиков условно можно разделить на две группы:

1) гуманитарии, или "лирики" (по образованию или по природе своей) и
2) т.н. технари (или просто "физики")

так вот, "лирики" норовят переводить художественную литературу слишком вольно!
душа поёт, поэтому хочется, чтобы собственный перевод был лучше первоисточника!  :smilies: 

и складывается впечатление, что для них техническая или научная литература - неподъёмный труд!
или слишком скучный!  :smilies: 

а "физики" переводят "академическим" языком, строго придерживаясь идеи и смысла оригинала.
видимо, сказывается опыт перевода разнообразных научных текстов.

Спасибо!
Харе Кришна!

p.s. да, чуть не забыл, по образованию я - химик!
без всяких там кавычек!  :smilies:

----------

